# Some major Heat Pressing Problems, Transfers don't Transfer all the way



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey everyone. I am new to the forums and I am having some major problems and was wondering if you could help. I just started a t-shirt business and am having some MAJOR problems, Including my transfers won't transfer  . I have some pictures... hold on...

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/2/4/1/7/4/8/webimg/61142915_o.jpg

As you can see, Most all of the transfer has not transferred. I use IRON ALL from newmilfordphoto and I have a hp psc 1315 printer and am using a homemade heat press from a certain seller on ebay (See it below)

Hobby STARS Economy Heat Transfer T-Shirt Press KIT - (item 180144043486 end time Aug-03-07 11:25:00 PDT)

I think that the heat press is the problem (because it uses a GRIDDLE as the platen  ). Please, Don't tell me to raise my tempurature or pressure settings (as I have gone through about 20 shirts trying to find the MAGIC combination). I have tried bestblanks, iron all (Which is what I used in the photo), and 6 others that I can't name right now. I really need some help. Please send soon if you can.


Cheers

Oh yeah, The base/bottom part of the press is (and has been) a t-shirt, towel, plain wood, and many other things.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there...sorry to say but it probably is your press. A lot of those inexpensive, assemble it yourself presses just can't do a good job. They don't heat evenly and don't distribute even pressure. If you can, definitely invest in a good quality, professional press.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

iamoldest said:


> I think that the heat press is the problem (because it uses a GRIDDLE as the platen  ).


You have answered your own question. 

Make the investment and purchase a quality heat press. Do a search on the forums and you will find much, much, much info on heat presses and how to choose the one that is right for you.

To get you started, there are links here in the Heat Pressing FAQ section:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t20402.html

Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answers. I know a friend who has a proffesional heat press and tommorrow I am going to run some tests on his (Which will give me the answers). I'll post tommorrow. Again, thanks for the quick answers.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Agree, heat press is the problem, you have to invest in a good one. Remember, you get what you pay for, if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Several thing I see wrong. All have to do with the press. Right now I want to yell at you like you are my kid.. WHAT POSSESSED YOU TO BUY THAT AND WAIST YOUR MONEY! OK I am over that. Pressing is about pressure, time and heat.. I don't know how you get those things with that "THING" Also what kind of material are you trying to press? One thing that most new people do not know is that you can not press on items that have stain or dirt preventives in them. transfer do not like those type of materials.


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

What "Possesed me" to buy that was that it was only $120. I have relized that I have wasted my money and I WILL buy a better quality press. Thanks.

P.S. Watched all your videos on youtube, great stuff

oh yeah, I press on %100 cotton


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Tried to get a return from the ebay seller but he said that it wasn't the press. Said he's sold "1000" or something and none have had this problem. Still waiting to test on commercial grade press tomorrow. Oh yeah, are the inks in the hp psc 1315 any different than other inkjet printers? Thanks


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

iamoldest said:


> What "Possesed me" to buy that was that it was only $120. I have relized that I have wasted my money and I WILL buy a better quality press. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Watched all your videos on youtube, great stuff
> 
> oh yeah, I press on %100 cotton


I think you should ask the seller for your money back and definitely leave feedback on ebay so others will hopefully not make the same mistake.


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

I wish. The seller will not refund my money and I stupidly left feedback before I had even tested the pressmad: ). Said he hardly makes enough money as it is and I think he wants me to feel bad for him. I will keep trying.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

iamoldest said:


> I wish. The seller will not refund my money and I stupidly left feedback before I had even tested the pressmad: ). Said he hardly makes enough money as it is and I think he wants me to feel bad for him. I will keep trying.[/
> 
> If you paid with paypal you can file a dispute for item not as described and they will decide if you should get your money back and trust me most of the time they will refund your money ,not that that is a good thing ,but in your case it is.
> Brenda


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey. Saw this press and wondering if it was good...

Used T shirt Heat Press, 15x15, 30 days warranty - (item 250147234665 end time Jul-31-07 19:45:00 PDT)

Thanks again


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

do yourself a major favor and stay away from ebay 'bargains'..... you get what you pay for - especially when you don't know what you're buying - there is NO manufacturer's name on this auction. you've already been burned once trying to save money........by the time you go thru several of these 'bargains' you'll have spent enough to have bought a name brand press to begin with....only you'll still only have a pile of useless scrap metal


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

that's very similar to mine, i bought mine on E-bay to hard to find a good 1 when u r new and i found this forum to late =( but its been a grt help since i found it thnx guys =) i have found it very easy to use however i don't know who does the service check lol but a bolt fell off, easy to replace i know however scared the life out of me, these things r hot hehe luckily it was on the handle and it had 4 other bolts holding it in place. This was a replacement 1 as the 1st 1 was faulty 2 that fell apart when hot and i was lucky not to get burnt, so my advice to u is if u can get to a shop or warehouse where u can see what u r buying then go that way.I can't do that as living on an island =(


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

iamoldest said:


> I have relized that I have wasted my money and I WILL buy a better quality press.


It's not an entire loss. You can still use it to make breakfast.


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep, I sure can


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

iamoldest said:


> What "Possesed me" to buy that was that it was only $120. I have relized that I have wasted my money and I WILL buy a better quality press. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Watched all your videos on youtube, great stuff
> 
> oh yeah, I press on %100 cotton


Please don't be offended as I was partly kidding. I have a saying.. actually I stole it from a movie.. You don't know what you don't know. had you been here longer I am sure we all would have told you not to buy it. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

AustinJeff said:


> It's not an entire loss. You can still use it to make breakfast.


What about cheese sandwiches. Also you can press a nice crese in your pants..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

if you are going to buy a press on ebay,you should buy a used name brand press.Atleast theiris a support network to help you with parts when needed. I bought a used hotronixs 16x20 swinger for about 50% of the price of a new one on ebay. I checked for their feedback scores . If you pay with paypal you are assured it will work or you can get your money back.good luck....JB


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, today is the big test. I am going to my friends to use his press and to see if it makes a difference. I'll post at 6:00 hopefully.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just like everyone else said, Get a proper press. This is your main piece of equipment. Do yourself a favor and invest in quality!!! If you buy junk you get junk.

Check this out http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/ and you'll see what we're all talking about.

Good luck!


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow. It is really hard to find some womens polo's. The person I am selling to needs two women's polo's . Where do I find them . Thanks


----------



## shirley1520 (May 27, 2007)

iamoldest said:


> Wow. It is really hard to find some womens polo's. The person I am selling to needs two women's polo's . Where do I find them . Thanks


 
One Stop - America's Best Supplier sells women's polos. 
HTH,
Shirley


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey. I ran some more transfers on my shirt and figured out what I was doing wrong o) I had the pressure fairly low and my surface was wood. I put 4 cotton t-shirts as the bottom platen and the transfers are coming out GREAT! Thanks for everyones time.


----------

